# wird MTB die neue Wintersportart #1?



## pmk (5. Januar 2023)

mir scheint, der Klimawandel spielt dem MTB-Radsport in die Hände - speziell im Winter.
Wo Skisport mangels Schnee auf dem Rückzug ist, erstürmen MTB-Freaks ausgerüstet mit winterfester Bekleidung
und Spikes am Reifen die spärlich beschneiten Berge 🚵‍♂️
Was meint ihr - wird das ein Trend?


----------



## Grossvater (5. Januar 2023)

Ich wüsst jetzt keine Alternative 
Oder was sollte man sonst machen? 

Btw - ich hab vermutlich die ganzen letzten Jahre bereits mehr BikeTage im/auf Schnee als SkiTage. Letzere logischweise ebenfalls im/auf Schnee😁.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steve73 (5. Januar 2023)

nein


----------



## Felger (5. Januar 2023)

ne, da wird weniger Geld mit Après gemacht... und um Geld gehts doch, oder?


----------



## cjbffm (5. Januar 2023)

pmk schrieb:


> erstürmen MTB-Freaks ausgerüstet mit winterfester Bekleidung


Ohne Foddos nur eine Vermutung. 
Oder sprichst Du von dir im Plural? 😆


----------



## pmk (5. Januar 2023)

cjbffm schrieb:


> Ohne Foddos nur eine Vermutung.
> Oder sprichst Du von dir im Plural? 😆


ok - auf meiner letzten Tour am vergangenen Sonntag hab ich genau einen Biker getroffen. Aber die Frage ging ja mehr in Richtung Zukunft😊


----------



## cschaeff (5. Januar 2023)

Kann Mountainbiken das neue Skifahren werden? - MTB-News.de
					

...so könnte man die Frage vielleicht stellen, wenn man nach der Verlesung der Tiroler Winterbilanz den Vorsitzenden des österreichischen Liftverbandes gemeinsam mit dem Chef der Tirol-Werbung mit Rädern auf dem Foto sichtet. Was passiert mit dem alpinen Bike-Tourismus, was sind die Alternativen?




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Wurde hier schon mal in epischer Breite durchgekaut...


----------



## ghostmuc (5. Januar 2023)

Müssen die im Winter jetzt auch noch die ganze Natur zerstören. So friedlich war des mit den Skifahrern, reine weiße Pisten, die Tiere haben sich nur gefreut wenn die Skifahrer durch die Wälder sind und Liftanlagen hat man nur gebaut wo schon natürliche Schneisen im Wald waren.
Aber jetzt kommen die Momptenbike Raudis und machen dann alles kaputt


----------



## Schn33fraese (5. Januar 2023)

In den tieferen Lagen kann ich mir das schon gut vorstellen, Beispiele:









						No snow means Les Gets lifts open for mountain bikes... in January!
					

Les Gets lifts open for mountain biking... in January! This is not how things usually are. Where is the snow?




					singletrackworld.com
				









						HOME | Alpenbikepark Chur
					






					www.alpenbikepark.ch
				




In den Mittelgebirgslagen sowieso. Der lokale Skiclub, wo ich zur Schule ging, baut seine Anlage jetzt auch auf Bikebetrieb um. Da ging seit Jahren nix mehr mit Schnee.


----------



## pmk (5. Januar 2023)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Kann Mountainbiken das neue Skifahren werden? - MTB-News.de
> 
> 
> ...so könnte man die Frage vielleicht stellen, wenn man nach der Verlesung der Tiroler Winterbilanz den Vorsitzenden des österreichischen Liftverbandes gemeinsam mit dem Chef der Tirol-Werbung mit Rädern auf dem Foto sichtet. Was passiert mit dem alpinen Bike-Tourismus, was sind die Alternativen?
> ...


das dortige Thema dreht sich hauptächlich um Tourismus, Lifte und Bikeparks. Das interessiert mich herzlich wenig. Ich finde Mountainbiking speziell im Winter besonders reizvoll - das weichere Licht, die kalte Winterluft und die ruhige Natur. Auf vereisten Passagen muss ich konzentrierter fahren und den ein oder anderen Trail muss ich evtl. auslassen.
Aber insgesamt ist Winter-Biking doch purer Genuß😍


----------



## Schn33fraese (5. Januar 2023)

Wo bist du da unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pmk (5. Januar 2023)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Wo bist du da unterwegs?


Beispiele im Anhang - nicht gerade hochalpin, aber bis auf ca. 1200m komme ich doch locker hoch.


----------



## steve73 (5. Januar 2023)




----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (5. Januar 2023)

Ist der Schnee zum Skifahren scheisse, issers auch zum Biken. 
Spreche aus aktuellem Anlass, ich mach grad beides


----------



## Schn33fraese (5. Januar 2023)

pmk schrieb:


> Beispiele im Anhang - nicht gerade hochalpin, aber bis auf ca. 1200m komme ich doch locker hoch.


Schon bitter mit der Schneelage auf den Fotos. Das ist ja fast die Höhe vom Hausberg. Nicht mal der Brunntallift auf der Zugspitze ist auf.


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (5. Januar 2023)

In den Dolomiten ruinierste dir auf knapp 3000m die Ski weil zwischen den Felsen kaum was liegt. Dort wo eigentlich alles weiß sein sollte im sogenannten Hochwinter.


----------



## sebhunter (5. Januar 2023)

So sieht's aktuell in der "Ski Welt Wilder Kaiser" in Tirol aus...bis hoch auf die Hohe Salve...Pisten gehen aber, Biken wäre aber passender😅:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zrk (5. Januar 2023)

Temperaturbedingt: statistisch gesehen ja


----------



## Boerni-et3 (5. Januar 2023)

Ich nehme seit einigen Jahren immer mein E-Fatbike mit in den Winterurlaub. Früher bin ich sehr gerne Ski gefahren, aber seit ein paar Jahren fahre ich auch und gerade bei Schnee lieber Rad.

Letzter Winter in Südtirol auf 1300m und höher: ordentlich Schnee und kaltes, trockenes Wetter. Mit Spikes, Lampe und richtiger Kleidung ein Traum!!!!

Dieser Winter in Oberstdorf von 700 bis 1400m: kein Schnee, keine Spikes, kein Charme. Halt wie Biken im Sommer bei schlechtem, nasskaltem Wetter und eher langweiligen Wegen. Aber immer noch besser als Skifahren auf Sulz. Ich habe zwei Skipisten gequert - das hat mir gereicht.

Zur Frage: MTB als Wintersportart klares Ja, aber ohne Schnee auch nicht so richtig geil.


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (5. Januar 2023)

Wenn man will geht eh beides:


----------



## Schn33fraese (5. Januar 2023)

https://wepowder.com/
		

Für Interessierte, guter Wetterblog für die Schneevorhersage, das Archiv funktioniert auf der englischen Seite besser.  



			https://www.powderguide.com/wetter/snowgrid.html
		

Wenn man hier auf der Karte z.b. nach Chur einzoomt, kann man schön sehen, warum da noch offen ist. 









						White Risk
					

White Risk




					whiterisk.ch
				



Die Schweizer fassen es nochmal in Farbe zusammen


----------



## soundfreak (5. Januar 2023)

Trend? Nunja, bei ü. 5 bis 10 grad ist an südhängen biken kein problem.

Tendenziell werden es wohl mehr Radfahrer im Winter, aber m.M. nur wenn der Untergrund griffig/schneefrei ist. Bei rutschigen/glatten Verhältnissen bzw. Schneefahrbahn werden das Biken im Winter wohl eher nur die Freaks betreiben 😁

Da der Wintersport preislich immer mehr anzieht u. top Skitage (mit Tiefschnee, top Pisten u. etc) eher schwerer zu erleben sind, findet aber sicher auch immer öfter ein umdenken statt und es werden vermehrt andere Sportarten im Winter betrieben.

Ich persönlich fahre im Herbst bis die  Streusalz- und Splittsaison startet bzw. der erste dicke Schneefall kommt.
Für die Motivation ist es bei mir ganz gut, mit dem Bike im Winter (ca. 3 Monate) mal komplett zu pausieren.

Gerade hier bei uns sind aktuell alpine Skitouren noch halbwegs möglich. In den letzten (milden) Tagen wurden aber auch einige male die Spikes auf den Schuhen montiert und den Berg hochspaziert.


----------



## ghostmuc (6. Januar 2023)

Wird es so schnell nicht werden. Die Gründe hab ich ja oben schon etwas ironisch angerissen.
Es gibt in unserem Land einfach noch zu viele die Mountainbiken für grundsätzlich störend halten.
Das für den Skizirkus wesentlich mehr Eingriffe in die Natur nötig sind, bzw waren wird ignoriert.
Weil 'des hamma schon immer so gemacht'. Dazu noch das Skifahren halt immer noch Massensportart für die ganze Familie ist und das schon immer war.
Und bei den Bergbahnbetreibern kann das Jammern noch so groß sein, die Gegner werden weiter dagegen sein, weil sie arbeiten ja nicht bei der Bergbahn. Aber das mit dem Sterben des Tourismus die ganze Region irgendwann den Bach runtergeht, dafür fehlt der von Egoismus geblendete Weitblick.
So is es halt bei uns, Jammern hat mehr Tradition als was dagegen tun.  Und Tradition wird gefördert


----------



## steve73 (7. Januar 2023)

Ich sehe das etwas anders.
Wer etwas künstlich am Leben erhält, obwohl das Ende absehbar ist, wird am Ende doppelt bestraft.
Siehe Kohlebergbau im Pott, natürlich ist das hart, aber je früher man sich was neues suchen muss umso schneller geht der Wandel. Da wurde alles künstlich am Leben gehalten um nur am Ende komplett vor die Hunde zu gehen. Hätte man das ganze früher versenkt wäre die Region jetzt schon weiter-ich habe dort die ersten 28 Jahre meines Lebens verbracht und das war sicherlich ein Grund woanders hinzugehen.
Wenn man jetzt versucht mit Kunstschnee oder was auch immer die Region am Leben zu erhalten wird das auch schief gehen, bin ich fest von überzeugt. Fragt sich nur ob es 10 oder 20 Jahre dauert.


----------



## Schnitzelzauber (7. Januar 2023)

Warum sollte es im Winter zu dem großen Trend werden, wenn es das nichteinmal im Sommer ist? 
Dazu kommt, dass für viele Mountainbiken nur noch mit Tiefenmetern in Zusammenhang steht; möglichst viele Murmelbahnkilometer, und die entstehen ausschliesslich da, wo man selbst mit dem EMTB per Seilbahn hochfahren kann, weil das noch schneller geht, als per Turbomodus. 
Tut mir leid, aber das ist nix für mich. 
Ich liebe es, mit dem MTB durch die Alpen zu fahren, aber der Weg hoch war schon immer wichtiger, als der Weg wieder runter. 
Touristisch hat der MTB-Sport, gerne (für andere) auch per E oder von mit aus auch per Seilbahn, sicher noch extrem viel Luft nach oben. Ich kann ja fahren, wo keine Seilbahn hingeht, oder fahre halt selber hoch. 

Aber nicht im Winter. 

Weiter spannend wird sein, wie stark die Gefahren des Alpinen Raums durch das Auftauen der Gipfel zunehmen werden. Extrem steile Berge wie am Wetterstein bergen große Gefahren durch Bergstürze. Wir werden da in den kommenden Jahren einige deftige Katastrophen erleben, und ich kann nicht vorhersehen, was das für soziale Konsequenzen haben wird (wobei der Tourismus hier ganz klar am Ende der Prioritätsskala rangiert, aber auch da hängen Existenzen dran). Will nur sagen, wir werden möglicherweise im Alpenraum Änderungen erleben, die unsere kleine MTB Welt nebensächlich werden lassen.


----------



## pmk (7. Januar 2023)

Schnitzelzauber schrieb:


> Warum sollte es im Winter zu dem großen Trend werden, wenn es das nichteinmal im Sommer ist?
> Dazu kommt, dass für viele Mountainbiken nur noch mit Tiefenmetern in Zusammenhang steht; möglichst viele Murmelbahnkilometer, und die entstehen ausschliesslich da, wo man selbst mit dem EMTB per Seilbahn hochfahren kann, weil das noch schneller geht, als per Turbomodus.
> Tut mir leid, aber das ist nix für mich.
> Ich liebe es, mit dem MTB durch die Alpen zu fahren, aber der Weg hoch war schon immer wichtiger, als der Weg wieder runter.
> ...


kannn ich alles unterschreiben - aber warum nicht im Winter?! Ab einer gewissen Schneehöhe ist das Fahren sinnfrei. Aber wie geschrieben fahre ich die letzten Winter durch. Vorsichtshalber mit Spikes und passender Bekleidung, vor allem unterm Helm...


----------



## Schnitzelzauber (7. Januar 2023)

pmk schrieb:


> kannn ich alles unterschreiben - aber warum nicht im Winter?!


Klar fahre ich auch im Winter - am liebsten bei Schnee - ich hatte die Threadfrage mit Bezug auf Wintersport_tourismus_ verstanden. Und da muss ich sagen, das sehe ich so nicht kommen; wenn ich einen Bikeurlaub plane, dann sicher nicht im Winter oder Frühjahr.



pmk schrieb:


> Ab einer gewissen Schneehöhe ist das Fahren sinnfrei. Aber wie geschrieben fahre ich die letzten Winter durch. Vorsichtshalber mit Spikes und passender Bekleidung, vor allem unterm Helm...


Klar, gibt nix besseres als Radfahren im Schnee. Steht nicht ohne Grund unter meinem Profilnamen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (8. Januar 2023)

Ich hoffe, dass ich beim radeln nie solche Zustände erleben muss wie diese Leute beim Skifahren.


----------



## Schn33fraese (8. Januar 2023)

Ja, wobei das auch als Skifahrer etwas hirnlos ist. Egal ob zu voll oder kaum Schnee, dann nimmt man halt die Gondel ab der Mittelstation.

Die Videos passen aber auch irgendwie zu den Locations. In Ischgl wird Kasse mit Masse gemacht, im mondänen Gstaad versucht man es mit dem Heli.


----------



## DJeep (8. Januar 2023)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass ich beim radeln nie solche Zustände erleben muss wie diese Leute beim Skifahren.


Das ist aber auch DIE legendäre Abfahrt die fast alle nehmen müssen, nachdem sie auf der Paznauner Taja ALLES gegeben haben und rotzenvoll sind. Sonst verläuft es sich da ganz gut


----------



## PKempi (8. Januar 2023)

MTB in den Alpen ist ein Traum, aber es wird die Kohle, die mit Skifahren gemacht wird, nie ersetzen. Passen viel weniger Biker auf den Berg als Skifahrer. Auf so ner Piste ist halt einfach viel mehr Platz.

Die Anzahl Leute pro Tag auf der Seiser Alm ist im Winter 5x so hoch wie im Sommer, Wanderer und Biker zusammen. Das wird in den anderen Gebieten ähnlich sein.

Und zu dem Ischgl-Artikel: das muss ein abartiger Zufall sein, in Íschgl in den Stau auf der Piste zu kommen. 50% der Leute mindestens fahren da doch nur zu Gesehenwerden und Saufen auf den Berg und normal mit der Gondel wieder runter.


----------



## petergaper (Montag um 10:15)

Ich denke die Parks wie in Winterberg werden eventuell versuchen beides laufen zu lassen. Langfristig müssen die ja auch Geld verdienen im Winter und wenn das Wetter jetzt so bleibt die nächsten Jahre warum nicht? Warum soll man nicht eingeschränkt Biken und Ski fahren können? Oder noch besser/schlimmer dann halt nur noch Biken irgendwann… .


----------



## palatinmartin (Montag um 13:11)

Ich mag Radfahren zu jeder Jahreszeit, wobei ich zugegebenermaßen im Winter weniger zum Biken verreise, sondern eher vor der Haustür fahre. Es gab aber schon immer Biker, auch aus meinem Bekanntenkreis, die im Winter zum Biken z.B. nach Finale oder auf die Kanaren fahren. Und ich denke, die tauglichen Regionen kommen da perspektivisch immer näher, mindestens schleichend, wird die Saison z.B. im Vinschgau immer früher losgehen (aktuell starten die die Bikesaison schon im März und läuft bis November, da fehlt nicht mehr so viel zum Ganzjahresbetrieb). Ebenso werden dann irgendwann auch die alpinen Bikegebiete à la Sölden etc. schon im April oder perspektivisch noch früher aufmachen. Ob die MTB-Community insgesamt profitiert wird man sehen . Den Umsatz, den der Skibetrieb macht, wird mit Biken schwer zu erreichen sein. Andererseits hat unsere Ferienwohnungsvermieterin in Leogang vor zwei Jahren schon gemeint, für sie ist der Sommerumsatz mittlerweile genausoviel wie Winter...
Ich für meinen Teil bin begeisterter Snowboardfahrer, habe in der aktuellen Saison aber null Pistentage, stattdessen die Möglichkeit genutzt Berge im Münchner Umland bis auf 1500 hm schneefrei hoch- und runterradeln zu können, rund um die Feiertage. Fand ich nicht das Schlechteste.


----------



## pmk (Dienstag um 15:33)

palatinmartin schrieb:


> Ich mag Radfahren zu jeder Jahreszeit, wobei ich zugegebenermaßen im Winter weniger zum Biken verreise, sondern eher vor der Haustür fahre. Es gab aber schon immer Biker, auch aus meinem Bekanntenkreis, die im Winter zum Biken z.B. nach Finale oder auf die Kanaren fahren. Und ich denke, die tauglichen Regionen kommen da perspektivisch immer näher, mindestens schleichend, wird die Saison z.B. im Vinschgau immer früher losgehen (aktuell starten die die Bikesaison schon im März und läuft bis November, da fehlt nicht mehr so viel zum Ganzjahresbetrieb). Ebenso werden dann irgendwann auch die alpinen Bikegebiete à la Sölden etc. schon im April oder perspektivisch noch früher aufmachen. Ob die MTB-Community insgesamt profitiert wird man sehen . Den Umsatz, den der Skibetrieb macht, wird mit Biken schwer zu erreichen sein. Andererseits hat unsere Ferienwohnungsvermieterin in Leogang vor zwei Jahren schon gemeint, für sie ist der Sommerumsatz mittlerweile genausoviel wie Winter...
> Ich für meinen Teil bin begeisterter Snowboardfahrer, habe in der aktuellen Saison aber null Pistentage, stattdessen die Möglichkeit genutzt Berge im Münchner Umland bis auf 1500 hm schneefrei hoch- und runterradeln zu können, rund um die Feiertage. Fand ich nicht das Schlechteste.


ich hab jetzt schon ein paar Mal erlebt, dass man in den unteren und mittleren Lagen oft mit mehr Eis und Schnee rechnen muss als in der Gipfelregion. Ist aber eigentlich auch klar - da wo keine Sonne hin scheint...


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (Dienstag um 16:34)

pmk schrieb:


> ich hab jetzt schon ein paar Mal erlebt, dass man in den unteren und mittleren Lagen oft mit mehr Eis und Schnee rechnen muss als in der Gipfelregion. Ist aber eigentlich auch klar - da wo keine Sonne hin scheint...


Ist mir beim Tourengehen auch aufgefallen. Oben ist halt auch mehr Windverfrachtung.
Trotzdem komisch, wenns auf 3000m aussieht wie im Frühsommer...


----------



## everywhere.local (Dienstag um 16:39)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

